# Alcantara Mould cleaning



## SteveEdwards (Nov 1, 2015)

Having followed a recent thread on Alcantara, which got cleaned up and removed, I wonder which one of the Raceglaze and LTT cleaning products would work best on a boat headlining I have to do..four years of mold from accumulated water in the cabin!

Its' Alcantara and I'm really not sure how to tackle it other than trying out various products and methods until I get it right...all advice considered, Lol!


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

You have a lot of mould, dirt to remove, so using a brand as you mentioned would cost you a lot of money. First I would use a wet&dry vac and some APC and some soft, medium, hand brushes, and remove as much mould and grime as you can, you could use a steamer instead of a wet vac. I hope you get it sorted.


----------



## SteveEdwards (Nov 1, 2015)

Thanks Chongo, but being Alcantara a steam cleaner is out as it will most likely damage the fibre.....mind you it may be beyond that already, lol! 
Although it is not recommended to use an APC, I agree with this option in this instance and I think a test area will be used with a dilution of my trusted Surfex and Wet VAX.

I have told the customer to expect the worst regarding having to get it re-trimmed, but as I'm doing the whole boat inside and out I was prepared to see what I could do to help!


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Being left that long mate like you said, the Alcantara is problely damaged anyway, so removing as much as possible in a safe manner is your goal. You can use a steamer, just don't get to close to the Alcantara and you just use a MF towel to remove the damp mould, then brush up the fibres with a soft brush. I hope you have strong shoulders. Lol


----------



## SteveEdwards (Nov 1, 2015)

chongo said:


> Being left that long mate like you said, the Alcantara is problely damaged anyway, so removing as much as possible in a safe manner is your goal. You can use a steamer, just don't get to close to the Alcantara and you just use a MF towel to remove the damp mould, then brush up the fibres with a soft brush. I hope you have strong shoulders. Lol


Well if I didn't before, I will have after Lol!
I appreciate the advice about the steaming side, the fabrics probably long gone so anything is going to be better than it is, That said if I can control the cleaning it would be a good guide to any other users with hopefully experience far milder conditions.


----------



## AIRTUNE UK (Dec 24, 2015)

SteveEdwards said:


> Having followed a recent thread on Alcantara, which got cleaned up and removed, I wonder which one of the Raceglaze and LTT cleaning products would work best on a boat headlining I have to do..four years of mold from accumulated water in the cabin!
> 
> Its' Alcantara and I'm really not sure how to tackle it other than trying out various products and methods until I get it right...all advice considered, Lol!
> 
> View attachment 47698


Well, you have a job for Airtune Clean, marine version. We sell a hot vapouriser system for vehicles and have a greater capacity version with marine electrics to tackle the larger interiors of boats. The Airtune Clean treatment will remove fungus and bacteria in any surface it can reach with its 1 micron droplets which float and therefore easily cover headlinings. Black spots of fungus on biminis can be seen to drop off using this treatment.

However, I do need to emphasize that it works on any surface that it reaches and if the problem on the boat is right through the linings then unless they are fully stripped, there could be surfaces that are protected from the treatment.

I would be very wary of any wet treatments that can push the problem even deeper into the materials and would suggest steam cleaning and hot vapourising are the best way forward.

Feel free to drop me a PM for more information and good luck on this major task!

Check us out on www.airtune.eu/en


----------



## juddzey455 (Jan 30, 2009)

Genuine alcantara can be steamed 100% as being a trimmer I've done it for 20 odd years.

Trouble is these days everything is "alcantara" if it's a man made micro suede material the reality is very different.


----------



## SteveEdwards (Nov 1, 2015)

juddzey455 said:


> Genuine alcantara can be steamed 100% as being a trimmer I've done it for 20 odd years.
> 
> Trouble is these days everything is "alcantara" if it's a man made micro suede material the reality is very different.


I am at least assured that the Sunseekers circa 89 used genuine Alcantara so I've approached the job with a view to surface clean first and then review how far I need to go with it.

The issue with boat trimming, particularly with headlining is they have very thin foam backing before you arrive at the ply.This means means there is little cushioning to work any product before you run the risk of rucking (material covering particularly)

I have started on it today and so far so good, in fact i was quite encouraged over how much i was able to lift with a careful brush vacuum before applying product. certainly helped being able to air the boat over the last week in good dry conditions.

Thanks all for the advice and i may turn to a steamer depending on how the current applications turn out.


----------



## juddzey455 (Jan 30, 2009)

Alcantara comes in 3 forms..(of that era) panel which is the thin stretch, foamed backed and seating with a backing to make it sterdy

Foam over the years turns to dust, there's no reason to but a foamed liner in a boat


----------



## SteveEdwards (Nov 1, 2015)

juddzey455 said:


> Foam over the years turns to dust, there's no reason to but a foamed liner in a boat


Agreed! had to work on a Fairline recently, replaced one of the vinyl panels after the internal foam disintegrated on me.


----------



## mb1 (Oct 5, 2016)

can you send me a link for LTT Alcantara please.


----------

